# Router/Wireless Problem



## Dodevu (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a Linksys WAG54G and I have AOL  

And... Please don't post change ISP.

Ok, I have trouble when I play on internet games, the router just loses connection and the internet light goes to red after either 30 mins or it could be 8 hours, now that is annoying when you're in a game. My brother also plays the same game but it isn't that because it was disconeccting before he started playing too. Also I have tried updating the firmware and it doesn't work, can someone please help me this is annoying!


----------



## Press2Esc (Aug 8, 2005)

" And... Please don't post change ISP". Hmmm. did anyine notice that when you limit your responses to real solutions - your real responses also get limited??.... :grin: 

Anyway, sounds like your ISP (LOA) or your router is faulty. If you have LOA DSL connection, and since, by rules, we agreed we cant say anything bad about the ISP, the your ISP is ok, but their DSL connection is likely dropping due to a noisey line. Call LOA and have then test your lines for trash. If the lines are OK, your (LOA or Linksys) router is terminal. IF it is the LOA router, I recommend an immediate burial before it tried to breed. :3-laugh2: 

Anyone else have any "nice" ideas?

P2E






Dodevu said:


> I have a Linksys WAG54G and I have AOL
> 
> And... Please don't post change ISP.
> 
> Ok, I have trouble when I play on internet games, the router just loses connection and the internet light goes to red after either 30 mins or it could be 8 hours, now that is annoying when you're in a game. My brother also plays the same game but it isn't that because it was disconeccting before he started playing too. Also I have tried updating the firmware and it doesn't work, can someone please help me this is annoying!


----------



## Dodevu (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh, my line has recently been checked and it's fine, also I have tried 2 routers and the same problem, thanks for reply.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you tried running directly connected to the modem?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Your router is a combo DSL modem/Router.

From my experience, most of the DSL problems are internal house wiring problems that cause noise on the phone line that cause unstable DSL performance. You indicated your Internet light turns red. This sounds like the DSL connection is broken. Once the DSL light turns red, howe long before the Internet connection comes back?

Given this is a combo DSL modem/Router it is also possible there is a problem with the firmware/horsepower of this box. Personally I really do not like combo boxes as it really complicate fixing a network.

First I would make sure the firmware is up to date. You indicated this did not work?? You were unsuccessful updating the firmware or the firmware update did not help matters?

What hardware version WAG54G do you have and what version firmware is currently loaded in the unit?

Next I would look at the router logs and look to see if the router give you details on your DSL signals.

Next I would run a Speed Test to something like www.speakeasy.net/speedtest and see what your link performance is. First run the test with nobody using the telephone, then run the test again while the telephone is in use to see if anything changes. 

Another question, do you have DirecTV in your house and are any of the DirecTV boxes connected to the phone line??

Do you have DSL line filters on all the phones, fax machines, satellite receivers, answering machines in the house? 

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.ing issues.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

JW,

The problem with your splitter is if the DSL drop is the run with noise, the DSL splitter will not resolve the issue. 

But yes I agree, the best solution is the DSL splitter with a nice clean CAT3/5 run from the DSL splitter to the DSL modem.

Matter of fact I need to put one of these in next week to solve a problem and eliminate all the line filters in a house!

An again, I find about 90% of the DSL problems are directly related to problems in the house.

JamesO


----------



## Press2Esc (Aug 8, 2005)

Dodevu said:


> I have a Linksys WAG54G and I have AOL
> 
> And... Please don't post change ISP.
> 
> Ok, I have trouble when I play on internet games, the router just loses connection and the internet light goes to red after either 30 mins or it could be 8 hours, now that is annoying when you're in a game. My brother also plays the same game but it isn't that because it was disconeccting before he started playing too. Also I have tried updating the firmware and it doesn't work, can someone please help me this is annoying!


When you say the "router" internet light goes red, are you referring to the DSL router or the Linksys 54G?? 

I suspect you mean the DSL router... This being the case & depending on your modem, a red internet light usually indicates an error with re/transmission of your acct login or password (aka PPPoE/A authentication). Essentially, your DSL connection is dropping and your modem is try to (re)authenticate. Both of these incidents will be recorded in your DSL modem's log file. BTW, what make/model is your DSL modem and what state are you located? 

P2E

Once again, I would recommend you to contact the ISP and have then recheck your line. Have them provide you the values and more often than not, you can surf into the modem/router and view the (same?) DSL "foot print" (e.g., DSL speeds, SNR, attenuation, bandwidth, etc). If either case, post the values provided in your foot-print. There is likely a nominal DSL signal, a bad filter, a provisioning issue (have you changed your acct reasonly?), a/o a problem with the ISP's authentication server.

P2E


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

JamesO said:


> JW,
> 
> The problem with your splitter is if the DSL drop is the run with noise, the DSL splitter will not resolve the issue.


You didn't read the post. :wink: I said to run a NEW line from the splitter directly to the modem. So, the DSL drop shouldn't be an issue when you're done.


----------

